
GDPR Blocking (PHP Edition) - rhabarba
http://www.donationcoder.com/forum/index.php?topic=45495
======
fnoobor
The EU also consists of its outermost regions where the GDPR applies, so your
list is not complete. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_state_of_the_European_U...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_state_of_the_European_Union#Outermost_regions)

Showing the error message "Your country does not want you to be here." is
false. It should be replaced with "The owner of this website doesn't care
about the rights of European citizens".

I also think excluding more than 500 million people just because one person is
too lazy to think about privacy is kind of the wrong approach. You're only
hurting yourself. Maybe you've read too many horror stories and half-truths
about the GDPR. I propose to read up on the GDPR and care about your visitors
privacy.

~~~
rhabarba
Probably the owner of the website cares so much that he tries to notify EU
citizens of what their government actually decides for them? After all, many
people don't even know that.

> You're only hurting yourself.

Not on a non-commercial website. Not everyone tries to sell something on the
web.

How would one detect those outermost regions? (Thank you.)

